# Mille Miglia F20



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*** 20-spoke design showcasing Mille Miglia's
--exclusive Ultra Diamond technology
***Patented process uses real diamonds to cut
--the face of the wheel
***Diamond cut surface is highly reflective and
--set against a contrasting light grey background

Finish: Ultra Diamond Technology
Available Diameters: 17, 18, 19, 20"

24-25 LBS 
17X7 4-*100* ET37 MM F20 $199.00
17X7 *5*-100 ET35 MM F20 199.00
24-25 LBS 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM F20 219.00
26-27 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM F20 239.00 
28-29 LBS 
19X8.5 5-100 ET35 MM F20 279.00








17X8 *5-112* ET35 MM F20 219.00
18X8 5-112 ET35 MM F20 239.00

19X8.5 5-112 ET35 MM F20 279.00
About  


Select Image To See Other Mille Miglia Wheels

-
-





*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*Tire Rack Shopping Tools*
*Tire Rack Tech Center*
FAQ-Wheel Tech
FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:46 AM 3-22-2004_


----------

